# Mechanical Locking Seam Detail



## MetalHead (7 mo ago)

Hello,
I am currently building a new home with a Design/Build firm as my GC. The architect called for a Double Mechanical Locking roof. They are 90% done with the roof install, and everything was looking great until the company went to roll the seams (A different Crew from the one laying the metal and doing the ridge work) and I'm curious on unbiased professional Feedback on if this is "Industry Standard" and acceptable or if I received a bad install. I think I am in a bad position because they will try to argue it's cosmetic and does not impact the performance of the roof. So I'm curious what a reasonable expectation as a homeowner should be on cosmetic standards. This is a high end build and this is visual from the street. They were a "Certified" installer by the manufacture. I have tried talking with the Roofing Company, Manufacture, and my GC, but so far they are not saying much definitive if talking to me at all. I'm trying to know the answers before I ask the questions and be reasonable in my expectations. I was told I might see some "Clip Imprints" in the seams, but this seems like excessive tooling from lack of skill or wrong tools for the job.

Any guidance from professional who work with these systems on a regular basis is greatly appreciated so I know what next steps I should take.

Material is 2in Double Lock Galvalume 24ga Kynar finish. 

Rolled side of seams - They look mangled to me.









Rolled side of seams - They look mangled to me. (Different Section, but they all look similar)












2nd Floor Roof - Visible from street, entire roof looks like this. 










Rolled Side of Seam - Looks mangled from tools/mechanical seamer.









Rolled Side of Seam - Looks mangled from tools/mechanical seamer.









Flat Side of Seam with Deep Tool Markings - Visible from ground/street.









Flat Side of Seam with Deep Tool Markings (Different Side) - Visible from ground/street.


----------



## MetalHead (7 mo ago)

To update anyone who happens across this. I confirmed with a few companies and local contractors who do this type of work that this was a bad install (Obvious, but good to confirm). In addition, the roofing company and the GC also agreed (Probably because its so obvious). End result is they will be doing the roof over, how much is TBD, but I am pushing for a "Uniform Install" and not "what you can't see isn't broken approach". Also, I am suggesting we drop the Double Lock for a single lock as a compromise to reduce complexity and time and increase the probability of a good install next go around. I feel that is fair and in everyone's best interest at this point.


----------

